
How the Mouse Is Made (2006) - adwi
http://www.madehow.com/Volume-5/Computer-Mouse.html
======
Stratoscope
Many of the details are specific to rolling ball mice (remember those?), but
don't overlook the article because of that. The design and manufacturing
processes are still relevant to various kinds of electromechanical devices.

And it's interesting to have a look at how such an old-school device was made.

~~~
missblit
I got frustrated after my previous mouse stopped clicking, but never
remembered having trouble with mice "back in the day". So I decided to get an
old ball mouse to see how long it would last. So far so good.

------
drallison
The original mouse from Englebart's SRI Augmentation Project was wheeled.
Engelbart applied for a patent in 1967 and received it in 1970, for the wooden
shell with two metal wheels (computer mouse – U.S. Patent 3,541,541), which he
had developed with Bill English, his lead engineer, sometime before 1965.
[Wikipedia]

Dick Lyon made one of the first optical mice while he was at Xerox PARC. His
report on the project is a great read:
[http://www.dicklyon.com/tech/OMouse/OpticalMouse-
Lyon.pdf](http://www.dicklyon.com/tech/OMouse/OpticalMouse-Lyon.pdf)

Dick Lyon made one of the first optical mice while he was at Xerox PA

------
theamk
This needs a date, I guess 1999, based on references section?

Mechanical mice.. through hole components...

~~~
missblit
This appears to be from the book How Products are Made: An Illustrated Guide
to Product Manufacturing (Volume 5, ISBN 0787624446). Which as far as I can
tell was published in 1999.

